# Model's walks the Runway during the Vera Wang 2014 Bridal Spring/Summer Collection Show in New York - April 19,2013 (26x)



## Mandalorianer (22 Apr. 2013)

​


----------



## stuftuf (22 Apr. 2013)

echt klasse Bilder!

MERCI


----------



## beachkini (22 Apr. 2013)

Keine Brautmode für mich. Besonders diese "Besamungshandschuhe" machen mir Angst  :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (24 Apr. 2013)

vielen dank. tolle post.


----------



## Thomas61 (8 Mai 2013)

Diese langen Handschuhe sind echt geil...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------

